# Idenification of wood species- WHO CARES!



## itsmic (Nov 11, 2009)

I am a new woodworker, and use quit a bit of pallet wood and other wood that I can not identify accurately. I have investigated many sites on wood identification with some success. I know there are density tests and other methods, other than visual, to identify wood. I have not pursued all possible avenues as of yet, but that is not the question I am raising on this forum. The question is "who cares" how important is it to know what kind of wood it is. How important, and why is it important to the woodworker, the hobbyist, the client, the friend or family member receiving the finished project, or to all the fellow woodworkers on this site as they view projects. Let me know your opinion to help form mine, and others position on "WHO CARES"


----------



## tyskkvinna (Mar 23, 2010)

Some words are inherently more expensive than others. Because I sell most of what I make, it is important to me to know what kind of wood it is, whenever possible (which is not always, I also use a lot of recycled wood). If I just say it is a "recycled hardwood" widget, that holds a little less weight than being able to say it is a "recycled red oak" or "recycled birdseye maple" or what-have-you. A client that doesn't know much about wood will see the name of the species and it helps associate value. Whereas, I've had a lot of people express the opinion that "hardwood" is something you can buy cheaply at the Big Box store and they don't necessarily understand the context. And moreso, if I just say it is recycled pallet wood (something I use OFTEN), there is an inherent lack of value in what the wood is. It must be crappy, because they used it for pallets! (Of course not the case in actual practise).


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

For some who may never give their work to someone else, I guess it only matters as much as that person cares about.
However, a lot of what I build winds up in the hands and homes of other people. The first questions they almost ALWAYS ask? 
"What kind of wood is this?"


----------



## Petewood (May 14, 2010)

Different species have different material characteristics. Wildly different. Before you go cutting up a piece, best know if it's walnut or ipe.


----------



## KnickKnack (Aug 20, 2008)

I like to know if the dust I'm about to breathe is carcinogenic or not!


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Just guessing, I'd say that most LJs could give you a few reasons of their own to know what type of wood they're working with. I know I like to know. But I have worked with some wood that I wasn't completely sure what type it was. KK (post #5) has one of the best reasons.
- JJ


----------



## mtkate (Apr 18, 2009)

I like to know the type of wood that I am working with, if only because the properties of the wood will dictate to me what I can do with it… and how I plan to finish it.


----------



## Brian024 (Feb 2, 2009)

For me some reasons:

1) What's the intended use for the piece, don't want to make an endgrain cutting board out of red oak instead of maple.
2) Budget, built a coffee table a while back and the customer wanted it black and asked about ebony, once I told her the price $70/bd ft, she wanted to go another route, which was stained cherry.
3) Workability, if I have to do a lot of routing/shaping, I'd rather use a wood that handles that well, not something like Ash, the first time I used it on my router table the piece nearly exploded.
4) What knciknack said.
5) What style is the piece, (mission,federal,shaker)


----------



## JasonWagner (Sep 10, 2009)

spalted krate - love it!


----------



## dkirtley (Mar 11, 2010)

As with many things,it depends.

I have some exotics that I have drug around for years and I don't have the slightest idea what they are anymore. I made stuff with some wood I grabbed from a landscaper that I have no earthly idea what it was. It just looked pretty. Sometimes even knowing is meaningless. You buy some oak. Ok, what kind? There are many with different looks and different properties. Same with what is marketed as pine. Maybe the hickory you get is pecan. Birch may be alder. Hard maple soft maple all are sold interchangeably. A lot of the exotics are pretty hard to differentiate without a botanist and scientific lab at your disposal. Don't get me started of fruit woods because of all the hybrids. Then you have people selling wood from south america that they are calling mesquite and osage orange just because they look kinda similar. You just have to trust the supplier, many of which will just guess anyway-and that is the honest ones.

What we do instead is a lot of guessing. Some have some pretty unique properties and are easy to distinguish. Hard to confuse purpleheart with holly. Holly, basswood, and limewood may not be that straight forward. There is a lot of individual variation within one tree, let alone between species. Sapwood and heartwood can look like different species entirely. Look at something wild like a burl and you will be hard pressed to identify without cheat notes and that is if you were at the felling yourself.

You are obligated to be honest. If you know what it was (or what it was sold as) pass it on. If you don't know but are guessing, say that. If you have no idea, make it a challenge to solve the mystery. If you think it might be a problem for people that are sensitive, speak up. More importantly, if you think there is a chance it could be a more toxic species, never make anything that contacts food with it. I see people making cutting boards out of some exotics that I think border on criminal. Just because it is "pretty" isn't reason enough.


----------



## chief101 (Oct 30, 2009)

This is a thought provoking question for me and I could go on and on about the subject based on each individual project I've undertaken but here goes.
To me each wood has its own natural character, beauty, grain, etc and depending on the finish used for the completed project these qualities are greatly enhanced. If you're going to paint the item the only consideration might be whether it's a soft wood or a hard wood depending on the application. If the finish is going to be natural or stained to show off the character of the wood used you have many options.
Chances are that most people when they look at a project won't recognize the type of wood that you use, this includes family and friends. However it can be a learning experience for all as to what nature has to offer.
A lot of my projects are out of exotic woods because of the beauty of the individual woods. Using different exotic woods in a single project allows contrasting colors and wood grains which I feel enhances the look, and appeal of the item. 
The importance to each of the category that you list I'm sure varies considerably. To me being a LJ member is a great experience. I learn a great deal from others; share in their work, experience and craftsmanship. 
A big consideration is looking back on life and seeing the things disappearing because of new technologies being developed. A lot of the workmanship done by craftsman of yesteryear is done by machines now. Our children are losing out, what a shame.


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

Knowing what kind of wood you are working with is important for several reasons. Different woods have different grain patterns….different strengths…..different colors…..different finishing techniques…..different ability to hold a shape (i.e. carving woods)....different ways of drying (steaming…air….kiln).....there are many more differences and then certainly the costs. Pallet wood that is hardwood….may be from many different species if the pallet came from overseas it may be some of the local woods from where it was made (sometimes a great score).....If it is made in the U.S. it is typically oak…and not very good a grade…..or it is soft or hard maple of similar low quality. Knowing if the wood is hard wood….or soft will decide on what type of use you will want to put it too. Softwoods are not very suitable for table tops or other areas that need to be sturdy…..

So to me the answer is you should care what type of wood you are using, but certainly that is my opinion. Woodworking is an art form….not a science….that is what makes it so challenging…and so addicting to many of us. Wood is one of a kind….through skill and experience a craftsman can learn to bring out the best of the wood used in a project….but alot of that experience/skill comes from understanding a species and determining the proper way to craft it. You wouldn't use a birdseye maple to make cabinet carcases? - A rather exaggerated example….but relative.


----------



## itsmic (Nov 11, 2009)

Now we are talking, so far your answers are fantastic, and very informative and useful, thanks for sharing your opinion and reasons for it. Would love to hear more woodworkers opinions and reasons for them. Does how old the wood is, or where it comes from matter, that's part of it's identity as well. I made some projects out of a Spalted Beech that fell on my Sweat hearts camps back house (which was formally her parents place), it was beautiful wood, and I gave projects to
family members, these projects seemed to have special meaning on account of where the wood came from. Lets here your story about a wood identity and how it mattered or didn't to you.


----------



## Tearen (Aug 2, 2007)

I also use recycled wood products. Most are very easy to identify. Maple, oak, walnut, cherry, etc. Should you know what you are using? I would have to say yes. Very few of my customers do not ask about what type of wood I am making my products out of. The people that are buying handmade products almost expect this type of detail.

Now for the second major thing you must remember. It is your responsibility to ensure the materials you are using will not harm your customer. Especially when you are dealing with pallets. Many pallets are used many times by many different companies. They may be exposed to industrial chemicals, oils, solvents, pesticides, etc. Especially if they are shipped in from overseas or mexico.


----------



## mainwoodworks (Feb 24, 2011)

All of the reasons for knowing the wood type given above are certainly important. Also there is the matter of how will the wood hold its color (will it darken or fad with time), how much will it expand and contract with moister, how will it effect the tools (how much silica is in the wood), how will it take glue, and how much scrap can you expect (from knots checks warping and cupping). These are some good reasons for knowing the wood.


----------



## Sawkerf (Dec 31, 2009)

If you're making projects from pallet wood, you should be aware that pallets are made from whatever inexpensive material is available. It's almost certainly not top quality lumber and a pallet may have more than one species in it. Pallets are built for strong - not pretty. - lol


----------



## greasemonkeyredneck (Aug 14, 2010)

Aaaaah! But sawkerf, while I don't use pallets now, I have used quite a few in the past, and have also found mahogany, teak, and walnut in some. I even found a 2×2 piece of three foot long ebony once. I'm not saying this is common. I have no idea where the wood comes from for pallets. I am saying however that recycling pallets is like a treasure hunt and you never know what you're gonna get.
The only reason I don't look more closely at pallets these days is that ever since a pallet company started buying pallets from local businesses in my town, they're almost impossible to get unless you like being charged with theft.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

I used to raid the dumpsters behind the motorcycle shops. I got some interesting wood and never gave a thought to it's species. The best came from the Honda crates. Some I got from BMW crates that were pretty nice, too. 
Now, I live too far from any dealers to even consider those crates any more. So I stick with domestic hardwoods and Baltic Birch.


----------



## itsmic (Nov 11, 2009)

I want to thank all the woodworkers for their informative and interesting answers, I am very glad that someone does care, and has good reasons for it. I have learned a few things here and had a great time reading all the wonderful responses. Thanks for sharing


----------



## pvwoodcrafts (Aug 31, 2007)

Guess its just a matter of professionalism. I make sure I know what I'm selling someone. We even write the wood types on our products


----------



## itsmic (Nov 11, 2009)

Thanks again for all the great input, just wanted to add my conclusions. I really do care what kind of wood I am working with, and now I have a few more good reasons to feel that way, But, I have to accept that some woods are hard to identify and may be or may have been identified erroneously, or not identified at all, as David's response outlines, and at the end of the day, it is difficult to do anything about that. Working with the wood is one aspect, where identifying the wood is important for the reasons above, but knowing it's characteristics is what is important, not it's name. The characteristics can be determined by working with it or testing it's specifications, with the exception of allergenic or carcinogenic dust particles, which dust control should be a real issue no matter what wood your using. On the other hand, after it is made, is it really that important? I have seen many things made out of wood and did not know what they where made from, the craftsman was not standing there to ask, and there was no sign on them, with the exception of a showroom, and even then, generally you would have to ask the sales person and take his or her word on it. I can appreciate the beauty of the wood and the quality of the craftsmanship just as well not knowing. Sure knowing the kind of wood, is it bubiga, is it 500 hundred years old, is it wood from the rain forest, or did it come from Spain, or was it owned by someone famous, or made by someone famous, or made by a loving relative or friend (I have got to say, that one is important to me), does add providence and value to many items, maybe justifiably, and probably to many people. Still the same, I would like to think in a more just and elevated world that works would be judged not on a name, time, place, or person, but on the merit of the craftsmanship and beauty of the wood, which both stand alone and need no explanation.


----------



## mafe (Dec 10, 2009)

I do find it interesting to know when needed for the quality.
I do find it interesting to know when people ask.
I do find it interesting to know, when it helps me use my tool better.
I do not find it interesting to know for my self, since for me it is a item to produce someting usefull or and beautiful - so eighter it dont matter or it's the essens of it all.
Best thoughts,
Mads


----------



## itsmic (Nov 11, 2009)

I find it very interesting as well, thanks for noticing my thoughts Mads, you are the best.


----------



## jdjdjfhgnghgn (Oct 21, 2016)

What kind of wood is this? I chopped up this slice prior to taking a pic. Probably should have taken a pic of the whole cross section.

I just got a few logs of it. it is dark in the center, blond around that, then bark. The guy who gave it to me said it was black oak. I threw some anchor seal on the ends for now.


----------



## ArtMann (Mar 1, 2016)

If you salvage some Sweetgum planks from a pallet and then try to make something nice out of them, you will see why it is important to identify wood species.


----------



## fuigb (Apr 21, 2010)

What a fun topic! I'm sorry that I missed it the first time around.

It would have been a lot more interesting if the OP had closed with "thanks, but you snobs can stuff it." More interesting I say because five years on I'd like to hear how the self-professed newb has grown. There's a lot to be said for not caring. I'm a self-taught guy doing it for fun and in the early days my material were construction cut-offs and stuff cleaned out of garages by my neighbors. Years on and I actually have some skills and a refined taste for the material but I believe that I was happiest when everything was new to me and I didn't know enough to realize that the pros would sniff at the material and style that went into the toy boxes for my new young family. Just saying that it would be interesting on a couple of levels to watch the growth and refinement of another.


----------



## redlee (Apr 11, 2016)

Remember(If not already stated) alot of pallets are treated for insects and if your offering them for sale as cutting boards or food related products be careful.


----------



## WDHLT15 (Aug 15, 2011)

jd,

I believe that the wood is black walnut.


----------



## Gene01 (Jan 5, 2009)

> jd,
> 
> I believe that the wood is black walnut.
> 
> - WDHLT15


/sarcasm alert/ Despite his training and experience, I must disagree with Danny, jd. That hunk of wood is trash and possibly toxic. Being concerned for your safety and, because I'm such a generous soul, I'll take all you find and dispose of it responsibly.


----------

